# more rescues(will i ever learn to say no?..probly not)



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

this happened a little over a month and a half ago. now that everyone is healthy and happy i figured its time to share my new babies with you guys.

Okay, well i decided to visit the pet/feeder store where most of my rescues have come from. i went with the intention to look at the fish and reptiles(i was bored and had nothing better to do that day). well we alll know how that goes. i walked by the feeder rat bins and saw one of the sweetest faces staring at me from the "medium rat" tank. she stood up and looked at me with her little black eyes and dumbo ears and my heart melted. it was like she was saying "please don't leave me in this horrible place." so needless to say i decided to bring her home..i mean, how could you resist this face. 

i named her Alice



























now if only the story ended there..but that would be to easy..right?
when the guy went into the back to get a box for her i overheard them saying, "this litter is big enough now..take them and put them in the front for me." so when the guy came with the box he also had a plastic bin that he dumped in the "weined rat" tank. well these 4 babies could not have opened their eyes more than a day ago. poor things. on top of that they were some of the cutest babies i'v seen and all have beautiful markings and colors. i couldn't say no, so i told the guy i would take them too. i had to supplement their feeding with KMR milk replacement for a while. i also had to keep my eye out for megacolon because of their patterns, but luckily everyone is doing great. they have grown so much..they actually look like rats now.
first off are the 3 girls.

this is Belu (bell-oo) its not the best pic of her but it shows her color pretty true to life. (the camera seems to have trouble catching her real color)









this is Maggie









this is Powder









and here they are together









and of corse, i cant forget the little boy.
this is Butterscotch (the camera has trouble with his color too, but these pics aren't too bad)


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I absolutely adore Powders coloring. She is sooo cute.


----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

aww thanks. she is so sweet. she is definately the shyist girl out of the group..she is always looking to her sisters to make sure they think everything is okay before she comes out to play.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, those are absolutely adorable rats! I love Powder's coloring too. They're all gorgeous. Lucky you!


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Those four all look like they're about to unzip into a new outfit, you should refer to them as the zipper sisters or zipper siblings. lol

All adorable!


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

Theyre so pretty. I get all my ratties from feeder bins, I just can't stand it. The way I look at it, atleast they live a happy life with me even if they are sickly or die young. Luckily only one of my rats died young, he looked helpless when I bought him but I couldnt resist. I did come across a few tumors and respitory issues though, but all my rats were nursed back to health. I'm getting two baby boys tomorrow, I'm so excited. I hope I come across ones as cute as yours!


----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks guys. i'm just happy i was able to give them a good home before they ended up sick (most of the rats that have been there for a while have an ri if not something worse) or were fed to something.


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

No wonder you couldn't say no. I wouldn't of been able to either. They are so cute


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Those are gorgeous ratties

That little possum-face girl is something else. I had to scroll back up & check to see where you were located


of course you are 1000's of miles away from me


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful little things, and amazing markings - so gorgeous.

They're lucky to have found a home with you.

Best of luck with them.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

agreed agreed, they're all stunning, but powder is just very unique and gorgeous


----------

